# Жёсткий диск

## Slot

короче ставлю дженту, создаю разделы:

```
/dev/hda5 /boot

/dev/hda6 swap

devhda7 /
```

После установки gentoo гружусь в winXP (не бейте меня  :Very Happy:  ) и вижу такое чудо:

разделы 

/dev/hda5

/dev/hda6

/dev/hda7

почему-то появились в винде, из-за чего она жутко тормозит

что делать? (и кто виноват?)

----------

## Rasputin

 :Shocked:  Хм... Действительно чудо... Ну у меня тоже ХР стоит, правда я его ставил поверх Gentoo, и то когда он поставился, он MBR стер, пришлось переправлять, ну потом такого дела не было... И еще у меня файловый системы то, на boot я поставил ext3 а на корень "/" - reiserfs! Поэтому я даже незнаю как такое у тебя произошло, может все дело в файловой системе? Ведь на ХР NT-шное ядро стоит и оно не поддерживает помоему кроме ДОСовых ФС больше никакие.

----------

## Slot

у меня:

/dev/hda5 /boot стоит ext3

/dev/hda6 swap

/dev/hda7 / стоит ext3

тормоза убрал путём переформатирования swap'а, но неприятный осадок остался.

----------

## Slot

всё... я убит  :Crying or Very sad: 

```
Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *         1      4961  39849201    c  Win95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda2          4962      6226  10161112+   f  Win95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5          4962      4974    104391    b  Win95 FAT32

/dev/hda6          4975      5051    618471   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda7          5052      6226   9438156    b  Win95 FAT32
```

----------

## Slot

объясните одну вещь, почему разделы ext3 отображаются , как fat??

----------

## Zoltan

А чего тут непонятного. Тип партишна стоит неправильный. Раздел диска явно делался не из линукса. Ну да надо просто в линуксовом fdisk'е сменить тип партишна на 83, тогда и глюков не будет.

----------

## Slot

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> А чего тут непонятного. Тип партишна стоит неправильный. Раздел диска явно делался не из линукса. Ну да надо просто в линуксовом fdisk'е сменить тип партишна на 83, тогда и глюков не будет.

 

как это не из линуса? при установке gentoo делал mke2fs -j и вперёд

----------

## Slot

к как поменять тип партишна без потери данных?

----------

## Zoltan

```
fdisk /dev/hda

t

Номер раздела который надо поменять

83
```

Ну и повторить для всех, которые надо изменить. Потом записать буквой w. Возможно еще перегрузиться чтобы ядро считало таблицу разделов заново. Хотя сейчас это вроде уже и не обязательно.

----------

## Slot

большое человечесое спасибо

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Slot wrote:*   

>  *Zoltan wrote:*   А чего тут непонятного. Тип партишна стоит неправильный. Раздел диска явно делался не из линукса. Ну да надо просто в линуксовом fdisk'е сменить тип партишна на 83, тогда и глюков не будет. 
> 
> как это не из линуса? при установке gentoo делал mke2fs -j и вперёд

 

Это уже созданую партицию размечал в формате ext2/3, а создавалась она где-то из окошек :]

----------

## Slot

не в окошках, а в acronis OS selector  :Wink: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Slot wrote:*   

> не в окошках, а в acronis OS selector 

 

ужас, я и слов то таких не знаю  :Wink: 

----------

